# udder lump......UPDATED AGAIN



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

My 2 freshener has developed a lump in her udder (right @ the back of the udder, just to the right of the medial)
It is about the size of a ping pong ball. Smooth & round, and does not move under the skin, but is attached to the tissue.
What is it? I have read about blowouts, but I haven't heard of them being on the back of the udder, always near the teat.
Is this a blowout??


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: udder lump..................*

Of course none of us can know for sure.

It can be a staph cyst where the body walls off staph in a section of the udder, a milk test will culture negative, but she will milk less in one half because of the room this cyst takes up.

It can be an injury, usually injuries are soft swellings under the skin and in time they will heal.

It can be a clogged duct, light massage of the area, can get things moving, if you get blood you have massaged to hard, heat packs, etc.

If she gets other lumps, within 7 to 10 days it's a disease of the udder.

First before you do anything send in a sample of milk from both sides and find out what you are dealing with, then come back on and tell us what if anything cultures from the udder. It's futile to start guessing and fill her full of meds that won't do anything. Vicki


----------



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: udder lump..................*

Ok, so where do I send a culture? I have never sent one in before. She is milking more out of one side. Not enough that most people would
notice, but I do b/c I milk her every day. This is not something that just popped up suddenly, I noticed it several weeks ago, and thought 
it was an injury, etc, and it has gotten bigger, so I need to figure it out. :/


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: udder lump..................*

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,85.0.html


----------



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: udder lump..................*

:thankyou


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: udder lump..................*

Check with your local vet office first. My vet clinic runs cultures and sensitivities in house. It isn't free but you get the results quicker and if it is mastitis you want the results as soon as possible.

Sara


----------



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: udder lump..................*

so probably obvious, but I shouldn't drink milk from her, right??


----------



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: udder lump..................*

Ok, took her to the vet, she did a CBC & drew some fluid from the mass. She is sending it to pathology.

The CBC showed that she is VERY anemic, so her red blood cell count is really low. And her white cell count is
really high. :/

She also ran a fecal....no worms, no eggs. So she isn't sure why the red blood cell count would be low.
She is concerned about cancer of some sort, or some kind of bacterial infection.

She sent us home w/ Naxcel, an iron supplement, and will call tomorrow or Tues w/ the pathology report.

Any thoughts/suggestions??????


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: udder lump......UPDATE*

I certainly wouldn't have let the vet draw anything from the udder with a needle. Cancer? Why would she think that?

What did the milk culture show? That was to be the *first* diagnostic test you should have run.

Sara


----------



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: udder lump......UPDATE*

She is sending out a milk culture as well. The reason she is thinking cancer is b/c of the mass in the udder, & the high white blood cell count.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: udder lump......UPDATE*

My first thought would be mastitis not cancer.

Some vets look for the strangest and off the wall things. Not saying it's not cancer, but it is highly unlikely. Now you are spending way more money than necessary when a milk culture should have been your very first test. Instead of costing $12, you are likely out a lot more.

Let us know what the milk culture and the pathology report show.

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: udder lump......UPDATE*

Most vets see very few animals in milk other than the mare that won't nurse, the cat with no milk for her kittens, rarely production animals. I also would have left the aspiration for a last ditch effort as much bacteria gets poked into this hole as comes out for a culture.

I always milk test first, then it's pretty certain if nothing comes back in the culture that it is walled off staph (even though it is benign it still could explain the high white cell count and the high SCC in the milk).

I would question if she knows the correct red blood cell count for a goat...unless like many when you find a forum with excellent results, your goats just over the last few months have been wormed correctly so now yes you have a good fecal but she is getting over anemia from worms or a bad kidding?

Unless top notch I don't allow vets who don't know goats or my stock to do invasive procedures that can ruin them.

Naxcel is the perfect drug for this, make sure you are following dosages on this forum though and not at less dose or every other day. Vicki


----------



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: udder lump......UPDATE*

Thanks Vicki. Hopefully the Naxcel will prevent anything from getting infected w/ bacteria from her poking around. 
I actually did not allow it, I was alone @ the clinic w/ my 3 small children. One of them was crying, so I stepped out 
while she was examining her, and came back to her sticking a needle in her udder. :sigh

Poor thing had some really pink milk when I milked her last night, I am assuming from being poked at. I will 
keep her milked out, as if she has mastitis to try to keep down any chances of bacteria building up.

I asked for a copy of the CBC, so I could look this stuff up on my own. I do think she is anemic, b/c her eyelids are 
really pale, so maybe like you said, she hasn't recovered from a previous worm load. I do keep them on a tight worming schedule.

Her red blood cell count was 0.42, white blood cell count was 4.97, I can't seem to find what it should be for a goat, but if
anyone knows, please let me know.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: udder lump......UPDATE*

The RBC (red blood cell count) should be 14.5 +/- 2.9. The PCV (packed cell volume) is 34.0

I don't understand her 0.42? but her 4.97 is VERY high for white blood cell. 
If this doe is fighting a staph or strep infection in the udder it would explain the high WBC or if she does have cancer in some part of her body...it would also be high. I think you're going to find your answer in the milk test.
Kaye


----------



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: udder lump......UPDATE*

I have a copy of the CBC right here:
Here are the things on it that are off.........
EOS: 0.05 K/uL
RBC: 0.42 M/uL
HGB: 9.3 g/dL
LYM: 4.97 K/uL
PLT: 2500 K/uL
Hopefully if it is an infection, the Naxcel will kick it out. That is one expensive drug!
Still waiting to hear about the milk results, she was sending them out, & didn't know if she 
would hear back on them until Tues, wish I had just sent them in myself.... :/

oh, she did not give me the correct dosage on the Naxcel (she gave me a dosing of 2ml/2x a day) what I read here, is she should be getting double that.
So I am off to get another bottle.


----------



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: udder lump......UPDATE*

Ok, sorry it took so long to update, I went out of town. :crazy
Anyway, milk culture was negative, it's not mastitis. She does seem to be feeling better, she ran a fever for a couple days,
she finished the Naxcel. She was possibly bred (silly buckling got over the fence about 4 weeks ago) but if she was bred, I don't think she 
is anymore (nasty discharge while she had the fever)
I am supposed to take her back to the vet Friday to do another CBC to see 
how her white blood cell count is. So, I am wondering about what Vicki said about a staph cyst.
How can I tell if that is it? Is there anything I can ask the vet about?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am pretty suprised nothing cultured out of the cyst aspriation. What exactly did the test read that was ran on the contents? vicki


----------



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

I haven't talked to the vet directly yet (we can seem to touch base on the phone) but what I was told by the tech was that the milk culture was neg for mastitis, 
and that the aspiration from the cyst was sent to pathology & was negative for any bacteria or cancer. :/

I am hoping to be able to talk to the vet soon, I really want to get to the bottom of this. But, another interesting thing. A friend & I had bought these does as bred FF @ the same time, from the same breeder. Mine freshened for the first time here, and hers freshened @ her house. And her doe has a couple lumps too (she just noticed them a few weeks ago) What are the odds......... :help


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Does the gal practice CAE prevention? Or did the kids nurse or get raw milk or colostrum? Vicki


----------



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes, she does practice CAE prevention. My doe is tested yearly for CAE (although I know testing is not perfect)
What would the udder of a CAE doe be like? I have always thought it felt more like there was edema, 
not a couple lumps, but I have no experience w/ this.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No I didn't mean she had CAE, it's just that most pathogens like this are passed via dam to daughter when they get raw colostrum and raw milk.

Has either of you seen her herd? Milked the dam yourself? Vicki


----------

